# Request informations



## M2R (Jun 4, 2018)

Hi guys, 

I'm french guy and I'm reptile breeder in France since 10 years. I will come live in UK (Nottingham) the next month so I would like know the divers laws in UK, the quotas and more information for reptile detention. I know the EU licenses but for all others species. 

Are there any national french people ? 

Thanks


----------



## richardhind (May 18, 2016)

You can have what you want in the U.K. except if you have venomous species then you need a DWA license to keep them
What type of snakes do you breed?
You may need documents to bring them in the country 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

richardhind said:


> You can have what you want in the U.K. except if you have venomous species then you need a DWA license to keep them
> What type of snakes do you breed?
> You may need documents to bring them in the country
> 
> ...


Currently as part of the EU no docs are needed. However come 29/3/19 CITES permits will be needed for all pythons, boas and any other CITES Appendix II/Appendix I species.


----------

